# Adolf, die Nazisau: Trailer zu Moers Crowdfunding-Film



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Adolf, die Nazisau: Trailer zu Moers Crowdfunding-Film*

					Nach drei Bestseller-Comics um "Adolf, die Nazisau" und dem Videoclip "Der Bonker", der mit rund 20 Millionen Klicks alle Rekorde brach und ein weltweites Echo auslöste, ist es höchste Zeit, Adolf von Walter Moers auch auf die große Leinwand zu bringen. Damit dies endlich der Fall sein kann, startet nun eine große internationale Crowdfunding-Kampagne. Diese basiert auf dem Trailer "Der Alptraum" und der Website Adolf-Online.com mit zahlreichen Überraschungen und interaktiven Mitmachmöglichkeiten.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Adolf, die Nazisau: Trailer zu Moers Crowdfunding-Film*


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. November 2012)

Aaaadolf, du alte Nazisau, kapitulier doch endlich, Aaadolf, du Sauuu... *sing*


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (19. November 2012)

Wie geil 
Walter Moers is einfach genial!


----------



## der-sack88 (19. November 2012)

Moers ist ein Gott.
Allein Krautfunding wieder... du gibst dein Geld den Krauts...

Eigentlich liebe ich ihn ja nur für seine Zamonien-Romane, aber den Film würde ich mir definitiv angucken. Und wenn ich grade nicht pleite wär, auch schon was für zahlen...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. November 2012)

Was? Jemand wagt es das geschichtliche Leichentuch der NS-Zeit mit einm Windhauch Humor zu lüften? Ruft die Gutmenschen auf den Plan, wir müssen uns empören!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2012)

Der Untergang Reloaded. Das wird ja ein schönen Heldenepos, da kommt Rechts ja richtig ins straucheln


----------



## -Cryptic- (19. November 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ...da kommt Rechts ja richtig ins straucheln


 
Ich glaube kaum, dass "Rechts" in Straucheln kommt nur weil jemand den guten Adi neu mit Humor oder Sarkasmus verfilmt.  Da ist er nun wirklich nicht der Erste.
Ist wohl eher Wunschdenken der "Linken" (damit meine ich die Linksextremen, nicht die gemäßigten Linken). Aber das wünschen die sich ja auch schon ewig.
Gäbe es nur noch Links oder Rechts wäre das schlimm für die ganze Gesellschaft. Ich will jedenfalls weder unter Nationalsozialismus noch unter Kommunismus leben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2012)

Das war nix für die Goldwaage, ich meinte es es eher Humorvoll. Die werden da doch ihr Fett wegbekommen. Moers könnte sich ja mit Brösel zusammen tun, das wäre die Krönung


----------



## der-sack88 (19. November 2012)

Die haben einen ganz anderen Humor, auch wenn man das z.B. beim kleinen Arschloch vielleicht nicht glaubt.
Brösel wäre nie in der Lage, sowas wie den Blaubär oder Rumo zu schreiben. Beides hat was, aber für Moers ist Niveau kein Fremdwort.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. November 2012)

Bin eigentlich dagegen, dass sich über die traurige Vergangenheit Deutschlands amüsiert wird, aber das ist wirklich witzig. Die Starrsinnigkeit Hitlers wird gut auf die Schippe genommen. Die Bezeichnung Nazi-Sau halte ich aber wieder für zu vulgär. Der Nationalsozialismus war zwar ideologisch fehlgeleitet, aber verdammt gefährlich und verdammt gut organisiert, der bestand nicht aus einem Haufen "Säuen".


----------



## Andrej (19. November 2012)

Ich glaube die deusche Gesellschaft wird Adolf Hitler nie in Ruhe lassen.Man muss immer noch Hitler rausholen um die Menschen von den heutigen Problemen der Gesellschaft und der Welt abzulenken.Dieser Menschen ist das Produkte seiner Zeit.Und er währe nie soweit gekommen,wenn die Mehrheit der Menschen in Deutschland nicht mit ihm einverstanden wäre.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. November 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass eine Person die 1, 5 Millionen (!) Kinder (!)  töten lies eigentlich nicht als Witzfigur herhalten kann. Diese Person  ist vieles, aber keine Witzfigur, denn dafür sind ihre Taten viel zu erschreckend. Petro Lopez hat 200 kleine  Mädchen ermordet und  über den macht auch keiner Witze, weil man sowas einfach nicht tut, auch aus Respekt den Opfern gegenüber. Ach, ich weiss nicht. Ist keine leichte Angelegenheit mit der Ethik.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (19. November 2012)

Haha, finde es hammer


----------



## dluchs (19. November 2012)

Adolf wollte in unseren Gedanken ewig leben und das hat er auch geschafft wie man sehen kann. Traurig so was.


----------



## Chaule (19. November 2012)

Es geht ja auch nicht darum Adolf Hitlers Taten ins lächerliche zu ziehen, sondern seine Person.
Aber es ist doch eine gute Sache, dass uns das Thema immer noch bewegt.


----------



## lu89 (19. November 2012)

Ich finde, solange es lustig ist, darf man sowas. Das zeigt wenigstens, was für eine Witzfigur Hitler eigentlich war. Und Moers kanns halt, das steht außer Frage


----------



## Anna83 (19. November 2012)

lu89 schrieb:


> Ich finde, solange es lustig ist, darf man sowas. Das zeigt wenigstens, was für eine Witzfigur Hitler eigentlich war. Und Moers kanns halt, das steht außer Frage


 
Tja und eine Witzfigur war Hitler eben nicht . Ich finde es zumindest mal bedenklich.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (19. November 2012)

dluchs schrieb:


> Adolf wollte in unseren Gedanken ewig leben und das hat er auch geschafft wie man sehen kann. Traurig so was.


 Ach, am besten sollten wir ihn und alles, was er getan hat, so schnell wie möglich vergessen, dann haben wir ihm richtig eine ausgewischt?! 
Geht's noch?
Klar, seinen Weltkrieg und seinen Völkermord hat Hitler sicher nur angezettelt, damit sich die Leute an ihn erinnern werden, alles klar!...
Sonst ist aber alles okay?...
Gefällt mir NICHT! 
EDIT:
Ich finde es gut, wenn hochrangige Nazis oder besonders auch Hitler ins Lächerliche gezogen werden. So sehen auch mal die größten rechtsradikalen Idioten, welcher armseligen Witzfigur sie da die Schuhe lecken. Seine Taten sollte man aber meiner Meinung nach für sich sprechen lassen, zu welch grauenvollen Dingen der Mensch in der Lage ist.
Auch, wenn die jetztige Generation (zum Großteil) nichts mehr mit dem dritten Reich zu tun hat (und das verständlicherweise auch nicht will), so dürfen wir doch niemals vergessen, was in unserer Vergangenheit vorgefallen ist. Schon allein zu Ehren der zahllosen Opfer des Wahnsinnigen, der die Welt damals in den Abgrund stürzte.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. November 2012)

Ich denke eine Aufarbeitung der eigenen Geschichte darf durchaus humorvoll bis hin zum Lächerlichen sein, weil dies nicht automatisch heißt dass das Leid aller Opfer vergessen wird. 

und da wir gerade beim Thema sind:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h2nyBbA2SdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. November 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Was? Jemand wagt es das geschichtliche Leichentuch der NS-Zeit mit einm Windhauch Humor zu lüften? *Ruft die Gutmenschen auf den Plan, wir müssen uns empören!*


 
Wir sind erst auf Seite zwei und es geht schon los. Ich möchte einmal so ein Thema erleben bei dem unsere Moralapostel in ihren Löchern bleiben!

@Topic
Wird bestimmt sehr amüsant, man ist ja von Moers nichts anderes gewohnt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. November 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass eine Person die 1, 5 Millionen (!) Kinder (!)  töten lies eigentlich nicht als Witzfigur herhalten kann.


 
Gerade deswegen kann sie sogar gut als Witzfigur herhalten (wenn man mal etwaige ethische Überlegungen, dies zu machen beiseite lässt). Er deswegen in die Geschichte als "Monster" eingegangen und daher kennt ihn jeder. Komik funktioniert meistens halt zu "Lasten" bekannter Personen oder Stereotypen. Wenn man nicht weiß, wen man auf die Schippe nimmt, dann ist es auch nicht lustig.


----------



## butter_milch (19. November 2012)

Als Brite liebe ich diese Art von Humor. Die Deutschen sind viel zu verklemmt wenn es um dieses Kapitel der Geschichte geht


----------



## Cosmas (19. November 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Als Brite liebe ich diese Art von Humor. Die Deutschen sind viel zu verklemmt wenn es um dieses Kapitel der Geschichte geht



THIS!

aber sowas von!

aber so is das halt in einem land, wo man mit dem gewissen mass an betroffenheit, schuld und sühne schon geboren und sein leben lang bombardiert und konfrontiert wird...am ende darf man dann am besten gar nix drüber sagen oder es muss ganz doll politisch korrekt und eher dokumentarisch abgehn...


----------



## Toffelwurst (19. November 2012)

Cosmas schrieb:


> THIS!
> 
> aber sowas von!
> 
> aber so is das halt in einem land, wo man mit dem gewissen mass an betroffenheit, schuld und sühne schon geboren und sein leben lang bombardiert und konfrontiert wird...am ende darf man dann am besten gar nix drüber sagen oder es muss ganz doll politisch korrekt und eher dokumentarisch abgehn...


 
So schaut's aus und unsere neuen Ränge(inninen) sind das beste Beispiel für diese politische Überkorrektheit.


----------



## -Cryptic- (19. November 2012)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, wenn hochrangige Nazis oder besonders auch Hitler ins Lächerliche gezogen werden. *So sehen auch mal die größten rechtsradikalen Idioten, welcher armseligen Witzfigur sie da die Schuhe lecken*.



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die überzogen sarkastisch dargestellten Figuren (Schauspieler) nicht die tatsächlichen Personen sind, oder? 
Im Übrigen solltest du dich mal ein bisschen zügeln in Sachen Beschimpfungen. Egal gegen wen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Als Brite liebe ich diese Art von Humor. Die Deutschen sind viel zu verklemmt wenn es um dieses Kapitel der Geschichte geht


Leider. Es wird einfach mal Zeit die Büßerkutte an den Nagel zu hängen und mal nicht zum Lachen in den Keller zu gehen. Wenn ihm die Ideen ausgehen kann er ja mal in den Sturmtruppen - So war Papis Wehrmacht nachschlagen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (19. November 2012)

-Cryptic- schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die überzogen sarkastisch dargestellten Figuren (Schauspieler) nicht die tatsächlichen Personen sind, oder?
> Im Übrigen solltest du dich mal ein bisschen zügeln in Sachen Beschimpfungen. Egal gegen wen.


 Natürlich. Aber um eine Person(engruppe) ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, braucht man eben ein Abbild, welches die Realität in gewisser Weise überzeichnet und daher als Karrikatur herhält 
Oder hast du es schon mal gesehen, dass sich eine wichtige Persönlichkeit auf diese Weise selber auf die Schippe nimmt? 
Gut, abgesehen von Loriot vielleicht  Dass Hitler sowas aber in der Realität gemacht hätte, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Und naja... ich hab Nazis als Idioten beschimpft, das war's dann aber auch schon. Und da finde ich es mehr als gerechtfertigt - denn wer diesen Zeiten nachtrauert, der kann irgendwo nicht ganz richtig sein, entschuldigung.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. November 2012)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Als Brite liebe ich diese Art von Humor. Die Deutschen sind viel zu verklemmt wenn es um dieses Kapitel der Geschichte geht


 Oh ja ... war lange Zeit mit etlichen Briten in 'nem Clan, die sehen das echt entspannter.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (19. November 2012)

tausche Niveau gegen Nivea...


----------



## -Cryptic- (19. November 2012)

cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Natürlich. Aber um eine Person(engruppe) ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, braucht man eben ein Abbild, welches die Realität in gewisser Weise überzeichnet und daher als Karrikatur herhält
> Oder hast du es schon mal gesehen, dass sich eine wichtige Persönlichkeit auf diese Weise selber auf die Schippe nimmt?
> Gut, abgesehen von Loriot vielleicht  Dass Hitler sowas aber in der Realität gemacht hätte, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> Und naja... ich hab Nazis als Idioten beschimpft, das war's dann aber auch schon. Und da finde ich es mehr als gerechtfertigt - denn wer diesen Zeiten nachtrauert, der kann irgendwo nicht ganz richtig sein, entschuldigung.
> gRU?; cAPS



Na dann passts ja. 


*EDIT:*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> tausche Niveau gegen Nivea...



Hmmm, meine Frau könnte noch ne Nivea-Dose im Bad stehen haben. Reichts auch halb voll? 
N bisschen Niveau kann man schliesslich immer gebrauchen.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (19. November 2012)

Man kann sich ja immer über alles aufregen, aber selbst zu NS Zeit hat man sich über die Anführer lustig gemacht, und wenn es hier wegen Völkermord etc geht, dann fragt dann doch mal die andere Länder wie die Amis, denn die haben mehr als 50 Millionen Menschen getötet und sind Drahtzieher bei etlichen Konflikten.

Man sollte das vergangene Ruhen lassen, und nicht immer wieder die alten Kamellen raus holen, und zum Film selber, naja was solls.

Und bei Southpark macht man dich auch über die NS Zeit lustig, aber das ist ja dann normal.


----------



## Leandros (19. November 2012)

Großartig. 


(Mehr muss man nicht sagen, oder?)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. November 2012)

Schade das der Trailer so kurz ist wie ..... Ich freu mich wenigstens drauf, das wird ein Pflichtprogramm


----------

